# need to remove drivers seat but it’s stuck!



## Foosgreg (Jul 3, 2018)

2011 Cruze drivers side power seat is stuck all the way in the back position covering the two mounting bolts. Is there any way around this?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Foosgreg said:


> 2011 Cruze drivers side power seat is stuck all the way in the back position covering the two mounting bolts. Is there any way around this?



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I assume you cleaned out under the seat and in the tracks. I would pump the seat up and get a smaller person in the back while someone else sits in the front and operates the release and push forward as low as you can get.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Foosgreg (Jul 3, 2018)

To remove the seat I had to remove the four star bolts holding the seat to the rail. In my case I bought a manual seat from the junk yard so I used a reciprocating saw, 15 amps, to remove the seat from the rail because I couldn't get a good grip on the star bolt. With the seat out I had access to the motor that drives the front and rear motion of the seat. I removed the motor, removed the shaft that goes from the motor to the rail, installed the shaft into my drill and used the drill to move the seat frame forward so I could get access to the rear bolt holding the seat rail and seat frame to the car.


----------



## Bikinitime83 (Jan 16, 2021)

Foosgreg said:


> To remove the seat I had to remove the four star bolts holding the seat to the rail. In my case I bought a manual seat from the junk yard so I used a reciprocating saw, 15 amps, to remove the seat from the rail because I couldn't get a good grip on the star bolt. With the seat out I had access to the motor that drives the front and rear motion of the seat. I removed the motor, removed the shaft that goes from the motor to the rail, installed the shaft into my drill and used the drill to move the seat frame forward so I could get access to the rear bolt holding the seat rail and seat frame to the car.


The screw like that holds the motor to the the frame of the seat to go back in forth it’s not a Phillips or a torque what is it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bikinitime83 said:


> The screw like that holds the motor to the the frame of the seat to go back in forth it’s not a Phillips or a torque what is it?


Welcome Aboard!

Do you have a picture of the head? If it looks similar to a Torx or star pattern, it may be a combo Robinson or as it is listed below, a Philips/Square.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

